# Aussie Pension



## RobertB4424 (Feb 23, 2018)

I am moving to the Philippines to live permanently and I am seeking any information regarding the age pension.

How will moving to the Philippines affect my Australian age pension?

If I marry a Filipino in the Philippines how will that affect my age pension?

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

RobertB4424 said:


> I am moving to the Philippines to live permanently and I am seeking any information regarding the age pension.
> 
> How will moving to the Philippines affect my Australian age pension?
> 
> ...


Hey Rob, welcome to the forum, hope you find some answers here. if you are already receiving a pension then this may help:

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/enablers/pension-rates-payable-people-outside-australia

Not sure what happens if you are living in another country and getting the pension sent to your bank there then get married, others may be able to help there.

Cheers, Steve.

EDIT

Also this Rob, google is my best friend.

http://dspoverseas.proboards.com/thread/1165/age-pensioner-marrying-outside-australia

Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

RobertB4424 said:


> I am moving to the Philippines to live permanently and I am seeking any information regarding the age pension.
> 
> How will moving to the Philippines affect my Australian age pension?
> 
> ...


If you are on the Age Pension, you can live where you like. You will receive a lesser amount as you lose the supplements. 
You will also lose your concession card when you tell them you are leaving Australia for good, but you can still maintain an Australian address if you intend going back every year.


----------

